# Help for my sister



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

Not sure if this is the right place so feel free to move it if needed.

My sister just called me to say that some debt collectors turned up at her house demanding payment for a debt that belonged to the previous owner. She purchased the house March this year and has been having bills sent to her for the previous owner since she moved in which she had been returning to the company marked 'no longer lives at this address'. 

The debt collectors told her she needed to call their office with as much details as possible of the previous owner and if they were unable to trace this person the debt will be made hers as it was for that address   They said she has a few days to sort it or they will be round to take goods to the value of the debt   

Is this right?   Is there anything she can do?   

Thank you

Jo


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Jo,

It doesnt sound right to me, altho i couldbe wrong. Does she have a driving licience? She could use that to prove who she is on the doorstep if it happens again.

How can they pass the debt onto someone else? sounds like bully tactics to me to get the money and they dont care who off


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats what i thought too, she has proved who she is and that she now owns the house but they said that as the debt was registered to that address then its now her problem   stupid bullies  

thanks hun xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That doesn't sound right at all. The debt belongs to the person and the bailiffs should have the resources to be able to run credit/voters checks to see where the person has moved to. Just because they lived at your sisters address before she moved there doesn't mean the debt is hers. Not sure where she would complain to but there should be a regulatory body for bailifs that will look into the sharp practice of this company.

There was a naff programme on BBC1 a while back which explained exactly what they can and can't do. One of the things was that they couldn't take someone else's possessions even if they were living at the address - the example used was a lodger who's stuff was left as he didn't owe the money.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

No - that is not correct, a debt belongs to an individual.  if she had bought a business and taken on any debt incurred by the previous owner, then yes she would be liable - she should NOT be liable for any debt belonging to a previous owner of your home!  If that was the case, everyone would run up huge debts and then move, meaning that you wouldn't have to owe it any more and it would belong to the new owner!!

i suggest she gets legal advice PRONTO and refuses to even discuss this with them again.

Wow - how horrible - it must be really stressful for her, poor love.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yep she rang me in tears as shes had so much hassle since buying this house! it should feature on the 'homes from hell' programme bless her   

i will tell her to ring citizens advice i think, just wanted to make sure that she wasnt liable for the debt first before we complained about it.

thanks everyone  

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

the debt is to that person not to the person whos lives at that address.i hate debt people as they always think theyre right.


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

As far as I am aware, debt collectors can't use bullying tactics.   Years ago, 10 tears ago there was a radio  programme on debt, and even when you owed the money, it was illegal for debt collectors to harass the debtor.    Companies that harrass debtors, can be fined, and made to pay compensation to the person they harass. 

Now your sister is not the debtor, so it makes what they are doing doubly illegal.  I think your sister needs some legal advice, and may even have a case to sue for compensation from whichever company is harassing her.

Good luck to her.  What she is going through, sounds horrible.

Lorna


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Nope she's not liable for the debt. Even if the debt was rung up on a loan secured on the house then, as the previous owner doens't own that property anymore that's there problem not hers. Never heard such balls in all my life and that's clearly scare / bullying tactics the get the money any way they can!  
A debt collection agency pretty much has no right to seize her stuff without a court order, even if it was her debt. Only baliffs can do that. Report them to the local trading standards agency (you can contact them through the local council). Don't give them any personal details about herself and only provide information about the previous owners. They have no case against her so therefore don't need her details or information do they?

Have a look at this link. It might help: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/ManagingDebt/DebtsAndArrears/DG_10034289

There's a very interesting PDF Debt Colelctors Guidance document that's worth reading there.

You could also look for advice on how to handle this situation on the Moneysavingexpert forums: http://search.moneysavingexpert.com

I'm sure the guys on that forum would be able to point her in the right direction.

What a lot of faff and uneceessary stress. I hope your sister gets it sorted out soon.

C~x

/links


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have had this problem with the house I now live in, we rent our place and the previous 3 families have caused numerous amounts of hassle. When they turn up I just say they have moved, dont know where, goodbye and shut the door.
I did read on some website that I looked at that they have to have a registration number and should carry this at all times and you can ask to see it. If they dont have it with them or something about the govorning body then you can refuse to talk to them. I hate them with a passion and TBH I think its just a job for an old school bully (appologies if anyone works or is related to some one who works for these people) There are also all sorts of things you are legally entitled to ask them and if they cant answer them once agin you can refuse further contact (also info on a money info website, cant think what it was though), although dont quote me on that as it was a while ago I hunted for it!

I hope it is all sorted soon, what a nasty thing to happen  

All the very best Corrina xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks so much for this   , i have copied what you all said and pasted into an email. hopefuly they wont bother her anymore


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jo all she needs to do is provide evidence that she is not that person and that she owns the property and they should stop any action..if they come back again being all aggressive she should just phone the police   a lot of these companies are complete shysters   and are bullies .. so she shouldn't feel afraid to stand up for herself.

Cat x


----------

